# Turn off CONFIG_HAVE_IDE, but how? SOLVED

## Fog_Watch

I would like to turn off CONFIG_HAVE_IDE in menuconfig.  I have looked high and low, but it is no where to be seen.  Where do I go in menuconfig to turn CONFIG_HAVE_IDE off?

Regards

Fog_Watch.Last edited by Fog_Watch on Sun Dec 12, 2010 2:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sera

By pressing "/" you enter menuconfig's search function. Just like in vim.

----------

## s4e8

CONFIG_*_HAVE_*

means current ARCH support some feature, it can't be toggled.

----------

## Hu

You cannot disable CONFIG_HAVE_IDE, but you can and should disable CONFIG_IDE.

----------

## Fog_Watch

 *sera wrote:*   

> By pressing "/" you enter menuconfig's search function. Just like in vim.

 

Yes, and usually it provides something useful.  Such as:

 *Quote:*   

>   │   Location:                                                             │  
> 
>   │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  
> 
>   │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  
> ...

 

But sometimes what it provides is not terribly useful.  Eg:

 *Quote:*   

>   │ Symbol: HAVE_IDE [=y]                                                   │  
> 
>   │   Selected by: X86                                                      │  
> 
>   │                                                                         │  
> ...

 

Or is it not useful?

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You cannot disable CONFIG_HAVE_IDE, but you can and should disable CONFIG_IDE.

 

Maybe the location of CONFIG_HAVE_IDE is not listed because it can't be changed.

I think this is solved.

Thanks.

Regards

Fog_Watch.

----------

